# On Chip Customizable Super Dynamic Range Imaging Thought



## euntungn (Mar 10, 2015)

How About if 4 or 2 adjacent pixel sensor will process different exposure in one shot to produce 4 or 2 images with different stops. (ex: 4 diff : –4 -2 0 +2 or -4 0 +4 +8 / 2 diff -4 0 or 0 +8) 
The Result stored in New SDR-RAW Image that contain 4 or 2 images in one file
Later on chip camera or Pc/Mac software can process this images layer for final jpg result.
Canon has 50Mp, it will be 50/4 = 12.5Mp or 50/2 = 25Mp Super Dynamic Range
This is just a thought in my head ... ;D ;D


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 10, 2015)

The Magic Lantern software does something similar, with the reading of alternate rows with different ISO.
A single photo using ISO 100 in a row and ISO 1600 in the following line, etc.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2015)

There are patents that do this or something very similar. Its not very practical for subjects that move, but for still subjects it will work. Many cameras have built-in HDR.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 16, 2015)

Column row sensor readout being assigned to certain processors could in theory deliver this as long as the firmware was sophisticated enough. Dual or Quad processing is becoming more common and turning pixels on / off in sequence is something that Ive read in papers. Fuji / Panasonic are working on organic sensors with layers this has the possibility to extend dynamic range. 
Complex subject with many aspects.


----------

